# Beautiful, wonderful Greeks and Middle Easterners.



## Mankini (Jun 16, 2016)

I am back from an extended tour in the Greek refugee camps. Greece is a strange but wondrous country, kinda like Mexico in most ways. The Athenians are the coolest: most dudes wear man buns and most of the chicks are incredibly nice and sexi. Lots of refugees are there and could use as many friends on the outside as they can get. World media tries to portray them as monoculturally Muslim Arabic speakers but most are from ethnic, cultural, religious, and linguistic minorities.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Jun 16, 2016)

Good pictures, really love the atmosphere that they portray, even though there's a massive police and military control it seems very unique in the way people interact with each other, thank you so much for sharing pictures from "the other side" I'd really love to hear more of how things are working down in those regions in these days.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 16, 2016)

its a mess down there. they need all the help they can get. i advocate anyone whos got some free time to get down there and help.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 16, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> its a mess down there. they need all the help they can get. i advocate anyone whos got some free time to get down there and help.



Are you stateside now?


----------



## Mankini (Jun 16, 2016)

almost. ::grumpy:: not really that eager to go back. seems like the whole country's erupting into shit.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 16, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> almost. ::grumpy:: not really that eager to go back. seems like the whole country's erupting into shit.



This one or Greece?


----------



## Mankini (Jun 16, 2016)

Both, for similar reasons. Google Golden Dawn.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 16, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Both, for similar reasons. Google Golden Dawn.



Oh, I'm aware of the Greek GD. Yeah, looks like the world in general is on a slippery slope of fear based retreat to "safety" beneath the fasces. ::arrgh::


----------



## Mankini (Jun 16, 2016)

ha. and i'm itchin for a fight  thats part of why i was down there...hopin for a scruff. but oh well. just ended up helping poor people and thats better than stupid shit.


----------



## Brother X (Jun 16, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> ha. and i'm itchin for a fight  thats part of why i was down there...hopin for a scruff. but oh well. just ended up helping poor people and thats better than stupid shit.



Ah, well. If you ever hit the west coast, give me a shout out and we'll drink some beers and plot the overthrow of a government.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 17, 2016)

sounds good to me Bro


----------

